# TV-Karte für analoges Kabelsignal gesucht



## fpsJunkie (3. Juli 2011)

*TV-Karte für analoges Kabelsignal gesucht*

Hallo,
wie schon in der Überschrift steht suche ich eine TV-Karte (PCI-Steckplatz) mit der ich dann am PC die Sender die in das analoge Kabel eingespeist werden, gucken kann.
In meinem Priesbereich bis 60€ habe ich bisher nur Karten mit schlechten Bewertungen gefunden, am besten scheint mir noch die Asus MyCinema P7131 zu sein, obwohl die auch nicht grade gute Bewertungen hat. Könnt ihr mir eine gute Karte empfehlen? Was ist eure Meinung zu externen Lösungen?
Budget geht bis 60€ und das Betriebsystem ist Win XP Porf. 32 Bit.
Danke schonmal vorab für eure Hilfe

fpsJunkie


----------



## X Broster (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV-Karte für analoges Kabelsignal gesucht*

Hab letzte Woche meine alte analoge TV Karte PCI weggeschmissen, weil ich nichts mehr dafür bekommen habe.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV-Karte für analoges Kabelsignal gesucht*

Habe hier noch zwei davon rumfliegen! Kannst du für Erstattung der Versandkosten haben. 
Waren aus Medion-PC's. Die kannst du ja erst mal ausprobieren. 
Habe wohl nicht mehr die Treiber CD's dafür. Müsstest du aber bei Medion bekommen!


----------



## ASD_588 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV-Karte für analoges Kabelsignal gesucht*

ab 2012 sol doch das analoge fernsehen abgeschaltet weden?


----------



## pcfreak26 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV-Karte für analoges Kabelsignal gesucht*

Besorge dir ne Hybrid-Karte, weil wie mein Vorredner bereits meinte, wird analog Tv 2012 nach und nach eingestellt.

Das beste sind daher Hybrid Karten, Ich selbst hab ne Hauppauge HVR-1100 und kann sowohl analog Tv als auch DVB-T empfangen. Ich such mir aber auch bald eine die DVB-C und DVB-T kann.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV-Karte für analoges Kabelsignal gesucht*

Das ist völliger Quatsch und ein scheinbar immer noch standhaftes Gerücht mit dem Abstellen von analogem TV: nur SAT-analog wird nächstes Jahr abgestellt! Bei Kabel-TV ist das noch lange nicht in Sicht. Das war vor zig Jahren zwar mal so geplant, ist aber schon lange auch wieder ad Acta gelegt worden, nicht zuletzt da man es auch Millionen von Haushalten nicht zumuten kann und will, sich neue rel. teure Empfangsgeräte anschaffen zu müssen (Receiver für DVB-C sind ein getes Stück teurer als DVB-S2-receiver). Es ist ja bei weitem nicht jeder ein technikinteressierter junger Mensch, der sowieso gern alle paar Jahre was neues in Sachen TV kauft


----------



## Stuntman1962 (14. August 2011)

*AW: TV-Karte für analoges Kabelsignal gesucht*

@Herboy

Da muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen. Auch bei Kabel Deutschland oder Unitymedia oder wie die auch alle heißen, ist man dabei, auf Digitalfernsehen umzustellen. 
Deswegen wurde bei uns im Haus auch die komplette Kabelanlage erneuert. Jede Wohnung hat jetzt einen eigenen Kabelstrang bekommen und eine neue Antennendose mit den entsprechenden Anschlüssen. 
Natürlich werden nicht auf einen Schlag alle analogen Sender abgeschaltet, aber die Auswahl wird mit der Zeit immer kleiner werden.


----------



## BenRoeser (14. August 2011)

*AW: TV-Karte für analoges Kabelsignal gesucht*

Ich würde dir auch eine Hauppage-Karte empfehlen die bieten verschiede Hybridkarten an und auch die Möglichkeit ein CI-modul nachzurüsten (per USB) zum Beispiel für Sky.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2011)

*AW: TV-Karte für analoges Kabelsignal gesucht*



Stuntman1962 schrieb:


> @Herboy
> 
> Da muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen. Auch bei Kabel Deutschland oder Unitymedia oder wie die auch alle heißen, ist man dabei, auf Digitalfernsehen umzustellen.
> Deswegen wurde bei uns im Haus auch die komplette Kabelanlage erneuert. Jede Wohnung hat jetzt einen eigenen Kabelstrang bekommen und eine neue Antennendose mit den entsprechenden Anschlüssen.
> Natürlich werden nicht auf einen Schlag alle analogen Sender abgeschaltet, aber die Auswahl wird mit der Zeit immer kleiner werden.


 ja, aber das ist alles nur vorbereitend, damit die Kunden digital nutzen KÖNNEN und Unitymedia atraktiv bleibt, denn die Konkurrenz schläft nicht. Dabei auch sehr wichtig: die wollen den Kunden zumindest technisch die Möglichkeit geben, neben TV auch Internet+Telefon bei denen zu bestellen => konkurrenz telekom zB bietet ja inzwischen wiederum auch TV per Telefonleitung/DSL an.

Bis aber Analog-Kabel-TV abgeschaltet wird, dauert es noch eine ganze Weile - alles andere ist eben "Quatsch". Natürlich ist Digital-Kabel-TV schon jetzt sehr gut verfügbar und bietet auch viel mehr Sender als analog, aber bei weitem nicht jeder will das auch unbedingt nutzen, und bisher ist mir kein analoger Sender bekannt, der analog per Kabel nicht mehr zu haben ist, es aber früher war (außer vlt Mini-Spartensender, die aber auch digital dann oft den Betrieb einstellen). Auf keinen Fall wird analoges Kabel-TV schon nächstes Jahr abgeschaltet, weder in kleinerem Rahmen, erst Recht nicht im größeren. Das ist definitiv nur bei SAT so, dass analog wegfällt, und da wird nämlich komplett alles auf einen Schlag abgestellt. 

Guckst Du zB auch hier der Abschnitt über dem gelben Stimmzettel: Analoges Fernsehen via Satellit vor dem Aus 

Und auch hier vor Ort Unitymedia und NetCologne haben unserer Hausverwaltung bestätigt, dass es in absehbarer zeit keine Abschaltung gibt - die Verwaltung "verhandelt" nämlich bei uns grad, zu welchem Anbieter wir wechseln wollen.  Außerdem würden ja dann auch die ganzen TV-Sender usw. nicht dauernd NUR vom Sat-TV reden bei ihren Hinweisen zur Abschaltung von analog. Dazu gab und gibt es nämlich immer wieder kleine "Werbungen" oder auch Themenkomplexe bei "Verbrauchersendungen".


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. August 2011)

*AW: TV-Karte für analoges Kabelsignal gesucht*

Also ich nutze auch eine fünf Jahre alte TV Karte aus einem Medion PC mit win7 64Bit. Win7 hat selbständig die Treiber im iNet gesucht und gefunden und seit dem schaue ich Analog über windows Mediacenter ohne Probleme!


----------

